# Kenwood 6980 vs Pioneer Avic-X930BT



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

I need a new Double Din HU and set my budget to $600 max. I initially looked at the Kenwood 6980, but the display and menus are a bit confusing and not user friendly at all. Not to mention the slowness problems that seem to have been resolved with a firmware update.

Then a buddy suggested using Pioneer. I've never owned a Pioneer and have always used either Alpine or Kenwood. I really like the GUI and setup of the X930BT and the fact that it has a cable that will allow you to connect multiple different devices and a micro-usb slot in the front is really useful. The interface seems a LOT easier to use, but I did notice one thing that may be a problem. The RCA preouts on the Pioneer only have 3 2v where the kenwood has 6 5 volts.

I currently have 2 sets of 6.5 comps and 2 12's. Each 6.5 comp set has it's own 4 channel amp and I setup a mono amp to the 12's. 

The way it's setup now is their is an RCA going from the radio to the EQ and from the EQ to a crossover and the crossover to the amps. 

Is it possible to use the same setup I have now with the Pioneer or will the 3 2v preouts cause problems??


----------



## BBEgo (Jan 5, 2012)

I have the Clarion NX501. It can be found in that pricerange, is double DIN, has every imaginable function, and sounds wonderful. You may want to take a look at one.


----------

